# SONY MHC S90D



## trunglqvtv111 (Jan 19, 2021)

SONY MHC S90D can not open DVD I Have SONY MHC S90D It can not reject DVD dish and warn Protect https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veLh9Nrh...  Could anyone help me?


----------



## keeney143 (Mar 19, 2021)

Have you get any solution


----------

